# I cannot control my eating of junk food



## Kendall (Jan 21, 2009)

Hello everyone,

I am a working executive, working long hours and addicted to fast food, usually eating while I'm in the office. I seem to eat whether I'm hungry or not and have got to a stage where I am unable to control my eating habit. Unfortunately, my weight is increasing and I'm being forced to buy clothes a size larger than normal. I can devote a little time to exercise, but is there a recommended safe way to lose weight? I've heard of all these diets, such as Atkins, that don't sound very healthy at all.


----------



## floridacracker (Dec 3, 2008)

Oh the joys of 10, 12, 14 hour days how fondly I remember those! I'd suggest you start by stashing a few healthy snacks in your office/desk. Nuts, granola bars (try to get the ones that have at least 3gs of fiber), dried fruit, maybe an apple or orange, soup, instand oatmeal, and teas. These are great to have on-hand when you are on "desk lockdown" or when you feel the urge to snack and are much healthier than most items from a vending machine. Second pre-pack a lunch if possible. Try getting everything together during the weekend and package them together by day so you can grab it and go the morning of. It's also important that you do take a few breaks (10-15 mins) during the day to just get up and move; take a quick walk down the hall or around the building. If you are in a company that uses an email calendar block the time off and try to keep that time for yourself. Add extra steps to your day by parking further away from the building (if this is possible and safe), take the stairs instead of the elevator. As for a diet system alot of my friends have used Weight Watchers w/ very good results. Its seems to be a well rounded system that incorporates fresh, frozen and fast foods on occasions. Good Luck!


----------



## CluelessNewbie (Nov 1, 2008)

Atkins may be unhealthy, but I lost well over 100 pds on it, and felt really good about it.


----------



## catdance62 (Dec 7, 2008)

I agree with floridacracker, get some healthy snacks and pack a lunch. Just don't BUY the junk food. Also, examine why you are snacking. Are you really hungry? Or are you just stressed or bored? If that is the case, the suggested walk up and down the stairs or around the building is a good suggestion. Just like Mom used to say--snacking in between meals is a no-no!


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I drink hot water. Seems strange but it works. Cold water does not do it for me. I also bring dehydrated apples to work.

Usually I'm running late in the morning and it's so easy to figure I'll grab something at work and not grab something at home. I have to diciple myself to pack my lunch the night before, and that is one of the hardest things for me to do. Now I'm trying to cook enough for supper and take out the next day's lunch FIRST and then DH and I can eat the rest. If I don't take the portion out first, we'll manage to eat everythign and there will be no "left overs".

At least I car pool, so it's not easy for me to hop in the car and make a fast food run. But we have a vending machine and candy dish across the hall.

I made a resolve I will not buy size 16 clothing. I should be wearing size 10. I know I eat because I'm bored more than anything else.

Because of DH's blood pressure, I'm trying to follow the DASH diet. It works way more for our lifestyle, but has meant really cutting down on the meat we eat. But I have a freezer full of veggies and the pantry is well stocked with home canned goods.

Cathy


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2009)

floridacracker said:


> Oh the joys of 10, 12, 14 hour days how fondly I remember those! I'd suggest you start by stashing a few healthy snacks in your office/desk. Nuts, granola bars (try to get the ones that have at least 3gs of fiber), dried fruit, maybe an apple or orange, soup, instand oatmeal, and teas. These are great to have on-hand when you are on "desk lockdown" or when you feel the urge to snack and are much healthier than most items from a vending machine. Second pre-pack a lunch if possible. Try getting everything together during the weekend and package them together by day so you can grab it and go the morning of. It's also important that you do take a few breaks (10-15 mins) during the day to just get up and move; take a quick walk down the hall or around the building. If you are in a company that uses an email calendar block the time off and try to keep that time for yourself. Add extra steps to your day by parking further away from the building (if this is possible and safe), take the stairs instead of the elevator. As for a diet system alot of my friends have used Weight Watchers w/ very good results. Its seems to be a well rounded system that incorporates fresh, frozen and fast foods on occasions. Good Luck!


Follow floridacracker's advice.

One thing I want to add, junk food has appetite enhancers added. The more of them you eat, the hungrier you get.

Eat natural snacks, especially the high fiber kinds, and you'll find yourself getting full on much smaller amounts.

Also, don't drink ANY carbonated soft drinks. Not even the diet ones! They also increase your appetite.


----------



## designer (Aug 19, 2004)

Make sure you have an alternative to the junk food. If allowed, keep good snacks in your desk or office so if you are running late or forget to bring something there will be some there to get you through the day. I keep natural peanut butter, multigrain crackers, raw almonds, a box of green tea, and splenda. Then I try to bring my lunch and fresh fruit each day. I also get a gallon of water and bring it in each week so I always have something to drink other then hitting the soda machine. Space out snacks and meals so you don't get overly hungry and binge. I do 6 a day to keep my blood sugar at a steady level.


----------



## WindowOrMirror (Jan 10, 2005)

My response to your post title is, "Yes you can, you just aren't".

If you are successful in business, you can both work to deadlines and put off gratification. This means that you have the base skills required both to diet and to control your weight after a 'loss' phase. You just have to use them.

As far as what to do to lose the weight, that depends on you. The healthiest option is to figure out what your BMR would be at target weight, then start eating that number of calories - in a balanced diet - each day, get some exercise (20-30 min of walking each day), and kick up the water intake a notch. Make certain that your diet is balanced and that you are getting the nutrients you need. Over time, your body will come to rest at target and you will be in better shape.

If you need quicker results to stay motivated, cut your calories more or try a diet like Atkins or South Beach. For every 3500kcal you are in deficit on, you will lose one pound of weight. If you are 40, male, 6'2", 275 lbs, your BMR is around 4,000 kcal/day. Eat 1,800 kcal a day in food and you will lose around 4.4 lbs per week (if your fiber and water intake is right). 

WARNING: The more restrictive your intake, the more critical it is to ensure that your body is getting the right balance of nutrients.

R


----------



## Madame (Jan 1, 2003)

I suggest bringing healthy snacks and leaving your money at home.


----------



## FarmChiq (Feb 26, 2006)

Do you want to hear suggestions from others who work in office settings and have to feed ourselves from the desk drawer? If you're interested and think you might adopt them, I can suggest a few things. But only if you're going to make the effort. It would be disasterous to add food to your desk for easy (even if nutritious) snacking if you're not going to give up the fast/junk food addiction.

Let us know.


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

Right now it sounds like you have the same bad habits that I do. Namely, mindless eating. I DON'T recommend granola bars and nuts for you, not yet. Until you get your compulsive eating under control those things are dangerous. Granola bars and nuts are both high calorie. You should stock your desk drawer with raw fruit (no dehydrated apples as they're high calorie) and veggies and pack your lunches. 

Once you can control your portions, nuts and stuff are great. Not yet though or you could actually gain weight. I speak from experience.

I have actually eaten until my stomach hurt and been annoyed that I was full because I wanted to keep eating. I know that's shocking for some of you. Think of it as the opposite of anorexia. I find the act of consuming comforting. Chewing and swallowing. It's a wonder I'm not bigger than I am. I'm 5' 9" and wear a regular (not women's) size 16. I'm shooting to be a size 10. 

Good luck,

 RedTartan


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

It seems I "need" the crunchy stuff!

So, rather than M&M Peanuts, I'm keeping some other options available.

A bag of baby raw carrots, a bag of walnuts, or chewing gum seem to help my cravings.


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

Keep a log of all the food you eat, and add up the calories. Do this for a week so you can get an idea of how many calories you are eating a day. Then try using a website like Calorie Count which I use to help you figure out how many calories you SHOULD be eating. You can also use it to log your calories very easily.

Be realistic with how many pounds you can lose a week. Reality is not losing 10 or 20 pounds a week like on Biggest Loser, but rather 1 to 2 pounds for healthy weight loss that will STAY off. You didn't gain it all at once, and you won't lose it all at once either. At the start you will lose weight just by a change in your diet, eventually you will probably have to incorporate some form of exercise.

You can still eat *some* of the foods you love, just work them into your daily calorie count as snacks. Healthier options like carrots and celery with a fat free ranch dressing are obviously better for you, but I don't believe in cutting any food out of your diet completely. That will only make you crave that food, and then if you decide to cave and have some you will probably go out of control on a downward spiral.

Visit the websites of your favorite fast food places. They all have nutrional info available on their websites. Peruse those at your leisure so that if you choose to eat from those places you can make wise decisions. Or just watch the movie "Supersize Me" and you'll probably never want to eat from fast food places again, LOL!

I lost 30 pounds by counting calories and exercising, and I'm very short so the difference is very noticeable. I was 3 pounds away from being "obese" on the BMI scale, and am now in the "normal" range on the scale.

Counting calories will also help you make wiser food choices, because you'll start to figure out that you can eat MORE if you make healthier choices for the same amount of calories as that fast food meal. To give you an idea - I can eat one of McD's meal combos, which will pretty much total my entire calorie count for the day.

OR

I can eat a breakfast omelet with cheese and mushrooms and a cup of coffee for breakfast.

3 servings of vegetables, a serving size of chicken breast and two low carb tortillas with sour cream for lunch.

Veggies, homemade pork/beef sausage and a baked potato with no fat sour cream and a sprinkle of cheese for dinner.

And still have room in my count for a piece of fruit as well as dessert and another cup or two of coffee or tea.

All for the same calorie count as that ONE meal at a fast food place. It's a no brainer to me.

I have to watch and control my portion size, even if I'm eating super healthy. I love to eat. I also love candy.. so I make a point of just not keeping it in the house. If we have a special occasion where we have junk food/candy in the house I will get rid of it ASAP once the event is over, or else store it somewhere high up and out of reach... that way I won't be able to easily reach for it.

No one else can do it for you though. You have to reach down deep and decide you want to do this for yourself. You CAN control this, but you have to choose to do so.


----------



## katlupe (Nov 15, 2004)

I must disagree with the remark that Atkins is unhealthy! It is not. If you really read in detail his books.....especially the Atkins For Life book you will find that it is not unhealthy at all. You cut the carbs low while you are jumpstarting your weight loss. Then you add them back in little by little until you find your point where you stop losing or start gaining....depends on where you are in your weight loss goals. 

It also regulates your blood sugar and people who are on their way to becoming diabetic can turn their health around. I know! It has done it for me and many people on the lowcarbeating forum. If you don't understand how it works then you will think it is unhealthy because you are eating protein and fat. People who are eating processed foods are eating much more fat than you are. Lots of vegetables with salad dressing, meats, cheese, eggs, butter......doesn't sound unhealthy to me! The low fat low calorie merry go round doesn't seem to work for most people. They do it over and over and now that is unhealthy! 

Sorry cluelessnewbie, but I just can't listen to anyone say it is unhealthy unless they really know. And it sounds like you did really good on it. "Lost 100 lbs and felt good about it." Remember Dr. Atkins was a doctor and he wrote the book only because losing weight was a side effect of the diet he developed for his patients. You will find that low carbing is not a new concept if you research it.

Kendell, you are addicted to carbohydrates. That is why you are craving them. A good book if you don't trust Atkins would be Protein Power by Michael & Mary Easdes. 

katlupe


----------



## allenwrench (Sep 9, 2008)

Kendall said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am a working executive, working long hours and addicted to fast food, usually eating while I'm in the office. I seem to eat whether I'm hungry or not and have got to a stage where I am unable to control my eating habit. Unfortunately, my weight is increasing and I'm being forced to buy clothes a size larger than normal. I can devote a little time to exercise, but is there a recommended safe way to lose weight? I've heard of all these diets, such as Atkins, that don't sound very healthy at all.


Well, many of us are 'too busy' to eat right. We have no time for exercise or cooking healthy food. Some hi-capacity people can do it all...or so it seems. Myself, I accepted I had to cut back on work to take care of myself. 

It is a personal choice we all have to make. More money or more healthy lifestyle?

For those that do not know how calories work, when you eat 3500 unburned or unneeded calories, whether in a day or over a week, it puts on a pound of fat. (For reference: 3200 calories is the same as 4 sticks or one pound of butter.) 

We all burn up so much calories in a day and my balance point at 54 years of age for my height and metabolism and lifestyle is about 1900 calories a day. It took some time to figure this number out, but thorough trial and error I now have it.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Another book would be "The Carbohydrate Addict's Diet". She starts the book helping you decide if carbohydrates is your problem.

If you are at a desk all day and you are a fidgety person, it's no wonder that you are eating all day. Buy one of those squishy balls that help to strengthen your hands and hold it on one hand, this will give your hand something to do that doesn't involve food. Also, after drinking that 8 oz glass of warm water (see post above) only surround yourself with crunchy food that needs work, like apples and carrots. Not granola bars. Too fast to eat and you are kidding yourself if you think they are a health food. Ditto omitting soda pop (loads of salt) and esp diet soda (fake sugar makes you hungry), and coffee and tea since some people have a problem with caffiene. 

Mid morning and mid afternoon, if you can't take a walk, do some upper body exercises that help with "desk posture".


----------



## Tegerian (Mar 27, 2009)

One thing I would warn against is dropping all your old favorites at once, a diet that is too restrictive is nearly impossible for the average person to stay with.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

I know this sounds simple, but it does work. Keep a very strong mint sucky thing or some very strong mint gum at hand. If you feel the need to snack, pop the minty stuff in your mouth. Since nothing goes with minty breath you will postpone your desire and ability to snack for a little while and it will give you more of a shot at being able to talk yourself down.


----------



## okgoatgal2 (May 28, 2002)

water.


----------



## rogersjacob77 (Apr 21, 2009)

You should keep on running at least two hours everyday.


___________________________________
Drop a Dress Size


----------

